# Caribsea moonlight sand foreground?



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

You might want to put a sponge over your filter intake to prevent fine sand grains from getting sucked in and carving channels through your impeller.


----------



## melauriga (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a Rena Smartheater that I was going to attach to the filter intake. Will the sand ruin it? Alternatively, I have a small bag of very fine natural colored silica gravel I could use to top the sand with, but if I use it I suppose I will have to forgo the cories.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a 10g shrimp tank with that sand and I've had no issues with it. A few root tabs here and there for heavy root feeders, but other that that it's done ok.

One thing you may want to do is turn your filter off when pouring in water that may stir the sand up. Topping off the tank usually isn't an issue, it's more an issue when the tanks half drained during a water change etc.


----------



## MarkMc (Apr 27, 2007)

melauriga said:


> I have a Rena Smartheater that I was going to attach to the filter intake. Will the sand ruin it? Alternatively, I have a small bag of very fine natural colored silica gravel I could use to top the sand with, but if I use it I suppose I will have to forgo the cories.


Why would you have to fore go the corys? I have flourite and a school of 5 corys and they are doing great-barbels are all intact and they do dig down HARD in the gravel too!


----------



## melauriga (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh, I meant I'd leave the cories out if I topped the sand with this silica gravel I have. It looks pretty sharp. Yes, I've read that a lot of people have no trouble with cories and fluorite. And anyway, the part of the tank that has fluorite will be pretty heavily planted.

Actually I am trying the sand foreground by itself. I thought it would be cool to see the cories playing in it. Since it is only a narrow strip in the front I am hoping it won't be too much of a problem with the filter and heater. And Jinx had the good tip of turning the filter off during water changes (thanks!)


----------

